# hello



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello

Just wanted to say hello on this board. I'm currently in the middle of the (horrible!) 2ww for my second ivf (number one was a bfn), and I'm also doing a confirmation refresher course at church, so I guess the two big things in my life at the mo are ttc and religion! I recognise some of you from other boards - hello my friends Nofi and Georgette!

The ethical/religious issues I worry about sometimes with ttc relate less to to unused embryos (I hope we will use all our frosties, but for me the most significant moment in life begining is I think implantation) but more to do with spending thousands of £s to try to have our own bio child when there are so many children in the world who already exist & have so little.  The urge is strong and I'm doing it - my DH doesn't want to adopt and I totally understand his reasons - but I just wondered if any of you guys had thoughts on this? The other ways of looking at it is I guess that it's just medicine - to try and fix a physical problem - and there's nothing wrong with that.

Also sometimes I wonder whether IF is (for me - I'd never take it upon myself to apply this to others!) a call to push all the energy and nurturing drive I would have used on a child in other directions. I guess I'll comfort myself with that one if we come to the end of the road with this ttc malarky,

love and luck to all
xx


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Tholeon, lovely to meet you 

I'm also on the dreaded 2ww...so sorry your first IVF was a BFN 
But I'm  that this TX will be the one and that we will be celebrating...hopefully together! 

I guess all of us have struggled at one time or another with the issues you raised...the one about spending lots of £'s on TX is the one that really gnaws away at me...however, that deep down feeling, that I believe is God given, for the desire and need to be a mum is so strong too...and not something I could turn away from...at the end of the day, God know's what's on all of our hearts, our concerns and worries...and he knows that we're trying to do the right thing by Him too  All we can do, is try our best! 

Anyhow, do come and join us on the main Christian thread - you will be most welcome 

Here's the link:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=136671.705

Take care hun,

Love dibley x


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Dibley.    for you for this treatment cycle. When do you test? My OTD is Tuesday - but that's 16 days, with a blast transfer, so I think i may do it this w/e. Scary.

xx


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Oooh how exciting! I really will be   hard for you then 
I'm due to test a week today...but will probably cave in too and do an early sneaky test when DH isn't looking! 

Lots of        that you get your BFP!

Let us know how you get on hun 

Love Dibs x


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you!    For you too. Looking at your profile it sounds like you have had a hard time with treatment so far - I really hope this is the one for you. I keep feeling like AF is coming on - but she hasn't showed her ugly face yet, so there is still hope! I limited my chances this time by only putting one blast back - I have a severe family history of pre-eclampsia (my nephew was stillborn last year, which was the saddest thing I've ever seen) so twins scare me... But I have 4 blasts on ice so there is more hope there.

I'm not good at praying for a positive result for myself - more for strength at dealing with whatever comes along. I made myself pray in Church recently for a friend of mine who has just had a baby 9 months or so to the day after getting married - in their joy but also their exhaustion and anxiety, probably - and I really did feel less bitter and twisted and more genuinely happy for them after that! xx


----------



## Nofi (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello Tholeon,

Welcome to this board and really nice to see you here. God will give you the strength to be a ferverent prayer for yourself.  As i have just posted to you on our WS board, i am really excited about your BFP news. God has surely given you a   face and he who started the good work will be faithful to complete it. Thus, your next nine months will be stressfree and full of divine good health till you deliver your   and beyond.

 and  

Nofi


----------

